# Peach Wine



## Hippie (Jul 15, 2004)

George, it won't let me post a pic off my C drive.


----------



## geocorn (Jul 16, 2004)

Try it again. It seems there is a choice I had to make on the software to use for uploads and I chose "poorly" as the Knight said in "The Last Crusade".


----------



## Hippie (Jul 19, 2004)

It must be on my end.


----------



## geocorn (Jul 20, 2004)

Its not on your end. I will keep trying.


----------



## MedPretzel (May 22, 2005)

Since there was already a thread entitled "Peach Wine" I thought I would type in my question here.





I have5gallons ofpeach wine made with canned (tinned) peaches, white grape concentrate/peach concentrate. 





Here's the recipe:


Peach Wine


12 Sweet Harvest (Aldi) 1 lb, 13 oz. cans of yellow cling peaches.
4 cans of white grape peach concentrate (Aldi)
10 pounds sugar
5 gallons water
Montrachet yeast
8 tsp. acid blend
1.5 tsp. tannin powder
6 tsp. yeast nutrient
3 tsp. pectic enzyme powder





It's not clearing. I started this wine of Jan 14, 2005. SG at the beginning was 1.100. I racked as usual. On Feb 5, 2005, the SG was down to 0.990. The wine smells fine, tastes very ick (but I have faith, because Glenvall didn't like his at the beginning either), but it's just very cloudy. 





Should I add betonite? Do I need this Super-Kleer? Should I just wait it out? Should I filter? Am I being too impatient?












Thanks!!!!



Martina


----------



## greenbean (May 25, 2005)

Med I always have good results with knox gelitin for white wines. The good part is it is cheap. Put two packets of gelitin in a 1/2 cup water that is just warm enough you don't want to put your finger in it. Then stir until you can't see any granules and add to wine and shake. Let it set for a couple or three days at about 70 degree's andit should clear nicely.





Chris*Edited by: greenbean *


----------



## Hippie (May 25, 2005)

If it is just cloudy and not dropping sediment any longer (mine never stopped even after 2 filterings and in the bottle), I agree with Chris. Go ahead and fine with something. You might filter after that.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jun 12, 2005)

I added three (3) large bananas to my peach wine in the primary. It did add body to the wine and helped greatly in the clearing as well. I bought a box of the "Knox gelatin" and will try that next time to expedite the clearing along with the addition of the bananas.


----------



## Hippie (Jun 12, 2005)

Let us know how you use the gelatin and how much you use.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jun 12, 2005)

Although I have not used it yet, here's the formula...


1/2 tsp. gelatin powder per 1 gallon of wine.


1/2 tsp of gelatin added to 1 1/2 cup of boiling water. Stir thoroughly and add to the wine while stirring. Three to five days it should clear.


Chris, I would guess that yours would be for 5-6 gallons of wine?


----------



## greenbean (Jun 12, 2005)

You guess right Maui. They say too much gelatin can strip flavor and nose from wine, but I have never had that problem. If anything I think it can help wines with too much tannic bite. 





Chris


----------



## Hippie (Jun 12, 2005)

Maui Joe said:


> Although I have not used it yet, here's the formula...
> 
> 
> 1/2 tsp. gelatin powder per 1 gallon of wine.
> ...







So, 2.5 tsp. per 5 gallons?


----------



## Maui Joe (Jun 13, 2005)

Sounds right to me..



I will try it with a 6-gal. mango wine which is almost ready any day now. I'll share the results next week sometime.


----------



## Hippie (Jun 13, 2005)

Groovy.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jun 23, 2005)

I have oaked my peach wine (for the first time). 5 gallons of peach wine, about a handful (for you men, probably 1/2 a handful) of oak went in. How long should I leave it in there? It's been in there for about 2-3 weeks now.





Thanks!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 23, 2005)

I put my blueberry wine on oak last week, 3oz of geo's medium toast oak
cubes, was quite a lot of oak, about two of my handfulls. The package
says leave a minimum of 8 weeks. It's shown here as the last step:

http://www.finevinewines.com/wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID =261&amp;PN=1&amp;TPN=2


----------



## Hippie (Jun 23, 2005)

Martina, is the oak in the form of chips or cubes? What kind and toast level? How long is up to your taste.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jun 25, 2005)

It's chips.





I don't know what kind. Oak?









I think the package said "medium" or something to that effect. 





I know it's up to my taste, but the question is more "in general, how long does one leave oak chippies in the carboy?"














Thanks Glenvall, you're saving my wines again!


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 25, 2005)

Here's the update on the peach... Not clearing, even though sparkeloid has been in there for a week.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 25, 2005)

I see sediment on the bottom. Maybe it just needs another racking and more bulk aging. How much pectic enzyme was used in the must?


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 26, 2005)

3 teaspoons pectic enzyme was used.


Sediment is at the bottom, but the week of sparkeloid is not over with. I have to wait til tomorrow to rack.










Alles Klar, Senior Grasshoppah?


----------



## Hippie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ya, alles klar. Danke.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 19, 2005)

OK, If I am going to be making a peach/nectarine wine (fresh fruit), what would be the easiest way to pulverize them?? Right now they are cut up little chunks about the size of marbles and are frozen. Should I use a sterilized masher or is there something better?? Thanks.


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 19, 2005)

I USE MY STERILIZED HANDS



!!


----------



## Hippie (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree with Ramona. When they are thawed, you will likely already have mush anyway. Sounds like all you will need to do is thaw and ferment! (well after getting it all ready) Very small chunks like that is really all the yeast need to work with it well, specially after being frozen and thawed. Also, you should have less pulp escape your straining bag. You are using a straining bag, right?


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, straining bag. I believe that a straining bag is one of the Cardinal Rules??? Thanks for the advice on the peaches! My blueberries are just cranking out the gas. Its the 3rd day of yeast. I want to get another primary going.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 19, 2005)

Good job!


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi In The Pines said:


> I want to get another primary going.







That's what we like to hear!


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks...Im trying my best and getting great tips and hints and everything else from you all. I appreciate the help.


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's a pic of my peach in the glass. Still workin' on the label. I'm just being lazy and haven't gotten a label on it yet!


Oh yeah, Glenvall inspired me to do this one. Like always, it was is one of the best wines I've ever made. 


M.


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 22, 2005)

Very Sparkling and clear, Martina...hope my apricot looks as good...how does it taste?





Ramona


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 22, 2005)

Needs some ageing, quite honestly, but very peachy, and very smooth already. Glenvall was right on the money with his notes and tips for this one.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Sep 6, 2005)

ok, here is my question. First some background. I started my peach/nectarine wine at the very end of August. On Sept. 1st, I pitched my Lalvin. The same one, I used for my blueberry. Seeing no activity, I added more yeast energizer or nutrient, I forget at this point. I just know it was the little white balls. Anywho. Nothing after a couple days. So, I used another yeast. Champagne something. It was for a higher S.G., because my original S.G. was something like 1.116. Well, it seemed that wasnt working out after 24 hours, so I took out about 3 cups of the must and replaced it with water to dilute the sugar content. Well it worked this morning, because, the must liquid was filled in the airlock, which I changed immediately. Tonight, I broke the cap and stirred, at to which point, it started overfilling my primary like mount vesuvious. Now, my blueberry didnt do this, when I was stirring the must. I also noticed that the airlock was rocking to the tune of what would be some Ingwe Malmstein (sp?), and it had a white foamy kind of reaction going there. Here is the question...Is this normal? Again, because I didnt get this same thing with my blueberry. Although, I didnt have to add another yeast to that. Whew.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 6, 2005)

Very normal. That champagne or EC-1118 is some potent stuff. I gotta ask, why is your starting SG so high? Stir at least twice daily. You might want to just cover it with a white sanitized pillow case or sheet or some kind of cloth until the fermentation slows down. The massive amounts of CO2 it is creating will protect it for now. Return the airlock and airtight lid and readd the 3 cups of must when the fermentation slows enough. You will know when. Sounds like you are doing a great job!






I drank a bottle of my '03 Peach tonight. It was made with 13 pounds offrozen peaches in a 5 gallon batch. It was finished between an off-dry and a semi-sweet.I will say first off...yes I am bragging and no I am not exaggerating. With the glass 2-3 feet away from my face the aroma is heavy of fresh ripe peaches. The bouquet with my nose in the glass is enough to make my head tingle. The flavor at first is of ripe, sweet,and juicy peaches. As I swish it all around my mouth and through my teeth, it is reminiscent of a dry Gewurtztraminer or an off-dry Sauvignon Blanc. When it flows across the back of my tongue and down my throat, I get a tart sensation kinda like eating fresh green apples. When the swallow is finished and I open my mouth to let in air, the taste of peaches returns and while I long for the next taste, I mourn for the few ounces that are gone. 


I only have I think 3 bottles left, so NO, noone gets any and NO, I won't be entering any into competition. The wine snobs do not deserve the pleasure. I am suddenly in a hurry to get started on the 60+ pounds in the freezer of a friend.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Sep 6, 2005)

I dont know why the s.g. was so high. I followed the Peach recipe on this website. Sugar and all...Iam wondering if there was more sugar in the peaches and nectarines than I was figuring on. I also added a pound of mangos to just give it a kick and get the only pound I had in the freezer.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 6, 2005)

Must have been the extra fruit. Pun intended.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Sep 7, 2005)

yep. Well, Ill keep ya informed.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Sep 28, 2005)

ok, racked the peach/nectarine again and couldnt help notice that the lees smelled like it was spoiled. Huge rotten egg smell mixed with something from the inside of a septic tank. I had not tasted the wine yet, but later I had to. I was afraid that the wine was toast. It tasted ok, a bit tart, but that was it. The lees?? Why does it smell that bad?


----------



## Hippie (Sep 28, 2005)

Not enough nutrient in the must caused the yeast to feed on itself. Aerate well when you rack.


----------

